# THE BEST TRAIL RIDE EVER...Till my partner LEFT me!



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Scrapes, bruses, and a sore butt! 

It was sooo fun Gypsy was being the BEST she had ever been. We went into the real tight trails where she usually gets nervous and Ive got to do TONS of half haults. But I had her on a LOOSE REIN! She was perfect no take over..nothing. We trotted up hills we cantered in the wider areas. It was so FUN! Until my friend got in the lead again and her horse either took off or she went into the canter. And gypsy felt she was being left behind so she wanted to go to but I kept her back so she started with little buks and crow hops. 

And I told my friend to stop and she did but as soon as I let Gypsy out of our figure eights. She took off again. So I had to do circles and circles and walk back and then walk toward where our friend went. And just had to do all this stuff so Gypsy wouldnt take off. So we finally get out to the hay barn where their are small hay fields. My friend is there working her horse. And I still have to do circles, so im just walking her around take her back to the trail opening and I dont let her go up to the other rider. Untill gypsy has calmed down enough, but mind you we are quite far apart but can still see eachother... 

Well anyways she leaves me again. So im just like what ever, she is heading towards the barn. And I know I cant leave it at that so I take Gypsy back into the tight trails and work her in there. Gypsy starts calling back to the other horse. UHG!!! I go up to the crick crossing cant get in because of a fallin tree. And at this time I couldnt hear the other horse. But I also dont care now cause im pritty pod. I then make my way back to the hay barn. And Gypsy is doing so much better I mean she would take off if I gave her some slack in the reins. But she listened, was very sensitive to voice,leg,seat cues! 

I catch back up with my friend. And the first thing I say... 

"Didnt Cassie tell you the rules" 

1. If a horse takes off/takes over/out of control. Yell EMERGENCY! To warn the other riders. 

2. When someone says stop and is having problems with their horse you wait for them. 

3. NEVER leave someone unless you say other wise. Because you must be IN eyes sight! 


... After all that hard work I did to make her the trail horse she is, I now have to start ALL OVER! Doesnt life rock? 

I was able to have her on a loose rein going back to the barn and she did do REALLY well! I am VERY VERY VERY proud of my lil boo. But now Ive got to fiix all this stuff. :evil:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Owning a horse isn't much fun unless you have something to improve on!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Yah but its no fun when you have to go back to the begining.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It's fusturating, but think how much faster she will pick up on it the second go round! Have a positive attitude and so will your sweet girl.


----------



## cloudy18 (Apr 29, 2008)

And then when you get bored with her being so well behaved you can come ride my buddy sour monsters.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

you don't have to start over....she just had a hiccup. Keep working on it, and don't let her know you get frustrated


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

That is actually great training for your horses. It's uncomfortable at the time for you, but your confidence will grow and your horse will learn it is ok to not have the buddy's in sight. I suggest you do it each ride for a few minutes.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I think its good training also, but I mean when someone says stop because their horse is bucking and crow hopping you need to stop and wait for them. To help solve problems like this... I even remember when my trainer would take us out on trails and it would be like a lesson and we did this where someone would walk around a huge patch of trees and then come back. To get our horses use to ones coming and going. 

Its kinda funny to watch Gypsy because every time she started to trot off or go at a faster walk. I would circle her and stop her in the oposite direction. And so after a few times I just had to turn her head and she would already be adjusting her body and wait for my pat...lol shes a smart cookie. 

Cloudy- I will take you up on that offer!  

Kickshaw- I wasnt frustrated with gypsy I was really happy that she was listening to me. I was just so mad at my partner because she kept taking off every time I would get in eyes sight... So I mean if your horse was trying to take off and was all bucky and stuff and your trying to keep a close cap on it while trying to catch up with the other rider.... Its not very fun. 

I still wouldnt mind going back up their with her. And we could even work on one of us going and coming back...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> Kickshaw- I wasnt frustrated with gypsy I was really happy that she was listening to me. _I was just so mad at my partner because she kept taking off every time I would get in eyes sight..._ So I mean if your horse was trying to take off and was all bucky and stuff and your trying to keep a close cap on it while trying to catch up with the other rider.... Its not very fun.


that's what I was trying to say...Gypsy feeds off of you...even if you aren't mad at her - she knew you were mad at something, which made her nervous. 

Believe me, i know where you are coming from. I once went on a 6 hr trail ride with Boo (back when he was crazy) - he has to be in the front...of course he wasn't the whole time, so he was doing his neurotic jiggy-walk the WHOLE time...I know it's frustrating, even if you're not mad at the horse ;-) hang in there and keep practicing!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

OH! yah...lol. I was planning on going on a trail ride today but now its all stormy. So I have no idea when the next time ill be able to go... I really need to get a rain coat.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> ... After all that hard work I did to make her the trail horse she is, I now have to start ALL OVER! Doesnt life rock?


You don't have to start over. All your hard work is still in tact, and your horse is as good a trail horse as she ever was.

What you need to realize is that this buddy sour problem was never preperly addressed properly in the training. You have a "hole" in the training, which doesn't invalidate any other training.

You just need to fix this hole.

And yes, your friend was wrong for leaving you like that. But remember, you can only take responsibility for your horse's training, never for what others may or may not do on trail. There will _always_ be someone else running off, taking lunch out of a plastic bag, flapping a raincoat, screaming at a spider... whatever. I have learned to accept others shortcomings as inevitable and do what I can to account for it in my horse's training. When the manure hits the fan, I would rather be safe than blame someone else for my injuries.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Yah but my only problem is I mostly go out on trails alone. No one ever wants to go with me its like really rare. Plus my horse is up for sale and its winter so I may not be able to fix the holes she has in time...


----------

